# Juventus - Inter: 1-3



## admin (1 Novembre 2012)

Sabato potrebbe finire il campionato (anche se non è mai cominciato)


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2012)

Beh mi pare evidente che in un modo o nell'altro, faranno nuovo record di imbattibilita'.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2012)

Pronostico

3-0


----------



## Maverick (2 Novembre 2012)

Juve 1-2 Inter

SGRAT!


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Degenerate X (2 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Incredibile dai...


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Novembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Incredibile dai...



Intendiamoci,non intendo assolutamente dire che WindCutter sia venduto o robe del genere,ci mancherebbe....

per me è semplicemente un BUFFONE,un _direttore di gara_ nel vero senso della parola,vuole prendere le redini e fare il fenomeno,il protagonista a prescindere


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2012)

La JUve vincera' o con le buone o con le cattive!


----------



## LeonFlare (2 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me si pareggia al 99 %


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Novembre 2012)

Partita tra due squadre che non meritano di esistere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2012)

Partita inutile, il campionato è stato assegnato insieme a quello dello scorso anno(e forse insieme al prossimo)il 26 febbraio del 2012.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2012)

1 fisso e campionato chiuso.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Novembre 2012)

Pareggieranno.E l'arbitro con i suoi 5 assistenti farà in modo che la partita finisca con il segno x.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>


credo che le forbici,vista la sua professione,ovvero maestro parrucchiere,le sappia usare piu' che bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2012)

non dovrebbero esserci sorprese anche se l'inter potrebbe fare la partita della vita


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2012)

Domani si chiude il campionato, altrochè


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Spero che la Juve perda per un errore arbitrale, ci sarebbe da ridere


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Novembre 2012)

l'1 è sicuro, basta vedere chi hanno designato...

cmq il campionato non è sull'inter ma sul napoli


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che la Juve perda per un errore arbitrale, ci sarebbe da ridere



Seeeeee non ci voglio pensare, la triade Agnelli Marotta Conte partirebbe con le minacce alla FIGC


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Novembre 2012)

Se la Juve vince il campionato italiano è ufficialmente terminato.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Seeeeee non ci voglio pensare, la triade Agnelli Marotta Conte partirebbe con le minacce alla FIGC



....secondo me sentiremmo pianti fino a Natale....


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....secondo me sentiremmo pianti fino a Natale....



Ma scherzi? "Gli episodi capitano!" cit. qualsiasi juventino dopo Catania-Juventus


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? "Gli episodi capitano!" cit. qualsiasi juventino dopo Catania-Juventus


 [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION], gli episodi capitano......agli altri per loro sarebbe subito un "complotto agghiacciante "


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2012)

Non mi resta che tifare i cugini


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Novembre 2012)

ovviamente hanno designato un arbitro gradito alla casa, tutto torna. 

vabbè, tanto non ce la facevo cmq a tifare per i cugini.


----------



## Butcher (2 Novembre 2012)

Mi sembra ovvio che domani i pianeti della galassia X18YJ si allineeranno per far si che la Juve vinca la partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2012)

La JUve domani chiude la pratica gia' nella prima frazione di gioco!


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2012)

Se vinciamo noi di fatto il campionato lo potremmo soltanto perdere con un suicidio. Ma sinceramente non darei troppo scontata la nostra vittoria. Saremo pure più forti nel complesso, ma abbiamo sempre l'odiosissimo difetto di divorarci caterve di gol a causa dell'assenza di una punta decente e io sono sicuro che prima o poi pagheremo a caro prezzo ciò. Inoltre penso che l'Inter in questo momento, considerando la forza del suo attacco sia proprio fra quelle squadre con cui possiamo permetterci di meno di sbagliare occasioni.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Se vanno a Torino col tridente prendono un'imbarcata stile Roma


----------



## Brontolo (3 Novembre 2012)

quasi quasi spero che la juve perda ... magari si svegliano e riprendono a giocare decentemente.



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Partita tra due squadre che non meritano di esistere.



ps. Heis...ma se non esistessero, di cosa scriveresti?


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Stanotte sognato che la Fiorentina vinceva 4-0 a Firenze contro i gobbi e la giornata dopo 2-0 per noi al Conad Stadium.
Ci siamo ragazzi....me lo sento...stasera...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Novembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> *quasi quasi spero che la juve perda ... magari si svegliano e riprendono a giocare decentemente*.
> 
> 
> 
> ps. Heis...ma se non esistessero, di cosa scriveresti?



 a parte la gufata megagalattica....siete proprio incontentabili. 
ma cosa volete di più ? 28 punti su 30....


----------



## Hammer (3 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION], gli episodi capitano......agli altri per loro sarebbe subito un "complotto agghiacciante "



"èagghiacciandequellochemièsuccesso!" (cit.)


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2012)

Stanotte mi sono sognato che perdevamo 1-0 con un gol fantasma. Non vorrei che fosse un presagio...magari dopo tutti questi episodi favorevoli avremo sfortuna anche noi...


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stanotte mi sono sognato che perdevamo 1-0 con un gol fantasma. Non vorrei che fosse un presagio...magari dopo tutti questi episodi favorevoli avremo sfortuna anche noi...



Tranquillo, solo nei sogni


----------



## Brontolo (3 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a parte la gufata megagalattica....siete proprio incontentabili.
> ma cosa volete di più ? 28 punti su 30....



il famoso toppleier che ci ha promesso marotta


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Novembre 2012)

Forza inter, purtroppo...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stanotte mi sono sognato che perdevamo 1-0 con un gol fantasma. Non vorrei che fosse un presagio...magari dopo tutti questi episodi favorevoli avremo sfortuna anche noi...



Di solito i gol fantasma li subite,non vedo come umanamente,matematicamente,logicamente possa accadere il contrario!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

ma quanto hanno rotto le p.... con sta c.... di partita?
era proprio quello che aspettavano i c... di media, ladri primi e me.. seconde
ho letto un titolo oggi: "il clasico all'italiana"  

stasera rido cmq:
se perde la rube, rido perchè tutto il loro bel record ladrato va in chiurlo e faranno un mese di silenzio stampa
se perde l'inde, rido perchè straccione mi ha veramente rotto insieme a tutti quegli insulsi intertristi e ai media del c.....

il sogno sarebbe: 3 pappine all'inde e poi la rube se ne prende altrettante a San Siro il 24


----------



## Brontolo (3 Novembre 2012)

Ricordati che sei su un forum del Milan...
[MENTION=395]Brontolo[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, solo nei sogni



Beh forse hai ragione te visto che non so per quale assurdo motivo nel mio sogno avevamo in porta Chimenti


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Er Zucchina. Mitico


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

La perderanno una prima o poi...daje interrr amalaa pazza inter amalaa


----------



## Butcher (3 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh forse hai ragione te visto che non so per quale assurdo motivo nel mio sogno avevamo in porta Chimenti



Chimenti!!! Idolo!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Era necessario postare questo video???


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era necessario postare questo video???



Troppe libertà si stanno prendendo


----------



## Nivre (3 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era necessario postare questo video???




Sbeffeggiati a casa nostra, incredibile.

Ma i Mod dove sono??? Siamo per caso un forum Rubentino?

E daje bannate sti c**** di troll.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Video cancellato e utente richiamato. A tutti i tifosi di altre squadre: ricordatevi che siete su un forum rossonero. Parlate di calcio, le trollate non sono ammesse.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

Ragà pero Vi chiedo un favore. Aiutateci anche voi segnalando chi non rispetta il regolamento, noi non possiamo controllare tutte le discussioni e messaggi.

Grazie


----------



## Brontolo (3 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Video cancellato e utente richiamato. A tutti i tifosi di altre squadre: ricordatevi che siete su un forum rossonero. Parlate di calcio, le trollate non sono ammesse.



Sinceramente non mi pare di avere esagerato, ad ogni modo mi scuso. Immagino che sia una dimenticanza, ma il video compare ancora nel quote della mia risposta presente nella replica di Andreas89.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Juventus: 1 Buffon; 15 Barzagli, 19 Bonucci, 3 Chiellini; 26 Lichtsteiner, 23 Vidal, 21 Pirlo, 8 Marchisio, 22 Asamoah; 12 Giovinco, 9 Vucinic

A disposizione: 30 Storari, 2 Lucio, 4 Caceres, 6 Pogba, 11 De Ceglie, 17 Bendtner, 20 Padoin, 24 Giaccherini, 27 Quagliarella, 32 Matri, 33 Isla, 39 Marrone

Allenatore: Antonio Conte

Inter: 1 Handanovic; 23 Ranocchia, 25 Samuel, 40 Juan Jesus; 4 Zanetti, 21 Gargano, 19 Cambiasso, 55 Nagatomo; 8 Palacio, 99 Cassano; 22 Milito

A disposizione: 12 Castellazzi, 27 Belec, 6 Silvestre, 11 Alvarez, 14 Guarin, 16 Mudingayi, 31 Pereira, 33 Mbaye, 41 Duncan, 88 Livaja

Allenatore: Andrea Stramaccioni


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Già finita


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Tanto per cambiare, gol in fuorigioco.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Novembre 2012)

Ancora deve iniziare e già segna. Cn gol in fuorigioco


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2012)

fine delle ostilita'....


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma ma ma ma ma ?


----------



## raducioiu (3 Novembre 2012)

Non è possibile


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Fuorigioco di 2 metri,cose da non credere!


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Non vedo una tendenza pro juve, vero strama?


----------



## Sesfips (3 Novembre 2012)

Non ci posso credere, non ci credo. Fuorigioco di 2 metri.


----------



## robs91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Ennesimo favore arbitrale,siamo tornati ai vecchi tempi


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Rotfl,che ne pensa Strafalcioni?


----------



## BB7 (3 Novembre 2012)

hahahahaha pure il telecronista sky: "incominciamo bene" hahaha campionato FALSATO come al solito rotfl... ormai non mi stupisco più neanche.. guardo solo le partite del Milan con interesse le altre è meglio non guardarle si finisce per rovinarsi la giornata per via di pagliacci che rovinano il campionato... offside di 2 metri ALMENO


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Sì, come avevo detto ieri è una roba tipo Juve - Roma.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2012)

Altro furto......


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Che scarso sto cambiasso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

le uniche squadre che hanno messo sotto la juve sono state lo shactar e la fiorentina guarda caso due squadre che giocano a calcio.


----------



## Harvey (3 Novembre 2012)

Stanno meritando comunque il vantaggio ai punti [cit.]


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

E questo lo ha annullato? LOL


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

questo l'hanno visto, rotfl


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2012)

Fuorigioco di centimetri visto.......


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma di cosa siamo a parlare...se guardo il wrestling c'è più possibilità di vedere qualcosa di non deciso a tavolino....


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Rotfl.
Stesso *metro* di giudizio.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa siamo a parlare...se guardo il wrestling c'è più possibilità di vedere qualcosa di non deciso a tavolino....




....e Stramaccioni difendeva pure la Juventus 
http://www.milanworld.net/stramaccioni-difende-la-juventus-vt1907.html


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2012)

dopo Maggiani ci siamo giocati anche Preti di Mantova


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma è una farsa, dai.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

la juve a trenta ci arriva comunque, era questo l'accordo mi sa.


----------



## Sesfips (3 Novembre 2012)

Cioè ragazzi non è possibile!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2012)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi non è possibile!



...con la Juve niente lo è.


----------



## Petrecte (3 Novembre 2012)

In Cl certe cose non capitano e guarda caso non ne hanno ancora vinta una...mah...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> In Cl certe cose non capitano e guarda caso non ne hanno ancora vinta una...mah...



In Champions-League non hanno ancora raggiunto l'accordo con Platini....


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

sto milito fa gol solo contro di noi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sto milito fa gol solo contro di noi


----------



## saiyansaseru (3 Novembre 2012)

Le ***** hanno inviato segnali distensivi di pace ai gobbi tutta la settimana,ora stessero zitti e godano in silenzio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

La cosa più inquietante sarà leggere i commenti che tireranno fuori i tifosi gobbi


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2012)

Da parte loro infatti se lo meritano, anche per gli sfottò sul gol di Muntari....Ora voglio vede se mi spetterà un'atra settimana a litigare con i gobbi e sentirmi dire che i favori capitano un po' a tutti...


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

quando c'e' toro-juve?


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi non è possibile!


Posizione regolarissima.Il nero è dietro la linea della "m" di nikefootball.com.E' così che funziona


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Ahahhahahahaahhahahahaha non lo ha espluso?!?!? Era rosso DIRETTO!


----------



## saiyansaseru (3 Novembre 2012)

Stessero zitti. Con la Rube parti sempre con un gol segnato dagli arbitri,non capisco lo stupore. Se perdono avranno pure una scusa,cosa vogliono di più? Godo.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Novembre 2012)

Questo era rosso diretto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

Dio mio che ladri schifosi, ma come si fa?
Tagliavento pagliaccio


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

No,vabbè...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Neanche l'espulsione???


----------



## saiyansaseru (3 Novembre 2012)

Magari perdono la testa e ne pigliano un altro. Poi finisce in rissa. Pensiero stupendo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ahahahahahahah!!!!! Sostituito Lichsteiner,che trollata!


----------



## Harvey (3 Novembre 2012)

Na comica tagliaventus  E' riuscito a decidere due match scudetto in due anni, fuoriclasse...


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Rotflstainer esce,ma non per giusta causa.Persino i gobbi in panchina han capito che è stato graziato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

ecco l'immagine 

Vedi l'allegato 68


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Intendiamoci,non intendo assolutamente dire che WindCutter sia venduto o robe del genere,ci mancherebbe....
> 
> per me è semplicemente un BUFFONE,un _direttore di gara_ nel vero senso della parola,vuole prendere le redini e fare il fenomeno,il protagonista a prescindere



Come scusa?


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma la passano tutto il tempo a Vidal perché è schierato contro di me questo giro?


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Che bello vincere cosi' 
Contenti loro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2012)

Partita falsata


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2012)

Che schifo,che vergogna,che paese di m...
Vergogna!

P.S [MENTION=49]Heisenberg[/MENTION]


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Partita falsata


Hanno vinto sul campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma si son cose che capitano


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

20"

neanche il tempo di scappare di prigione


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Novembre 2012)

Non ho parole. Arbitraggio scandaloso è un complimento.


----------



## Morghot (3 Novembre 2012)

Sto male, poveri interisti caspio, sto implodendo di rabbia io.


----------



## BB7 (3 Novembre 2012)

L'espulsione non data a Lichsteiner è l'emblema della partita. TUTTO lo stadio e TUTTI i giocatori presenti hanno capito che quel fallo era quantomeno da giallo, infatti tutti zitti a parte lichcoso che provava a scusarsi in maniera pietosa, GUARDACASO l'unico al mondo, anzi gli unici che non lo hanno capito sono gli arbitri... qui le cose sono 2: o gli arbitri sono c... oppure più semplicemente sono in MALAFEDE.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L'espulsione non data a Lichsteiner è l'emblema della partita. TUTTO lo stadio e TUTTI i giocatori presenti hanno capito che quel fallo era quantomeno da giallo, infatti tutti zitti a parte lichcoso che provava a scusarsi in maniera pietosa, GUARDACASO l'unico al mondo, anzi gli unici che non lo hanno capito sono gli arbitri... qui le cose sono 2: o gli arbitri sono c... oppure più semplicemente sono in MALAFEDE.



Ai gomblotti non ci credo, perché altrimenti non seguirei più questo sport.  se sono peggiorati in modo incredibile i calciatori italiani, figurati gli arbitri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

a me ormai viene da ridere...cioè non capisco perchè rubano, vincerebbero il campionato anche contro l'arbitro...e invece no, siccome fa parte della loro storia rubare, preferiscono continuare a farlo...non sono manco furbi


----------



## saiyansaseru (3 Novembre 2012)

Che goduria
Io Asamoah l'ho visto in gioco


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Novembre 2012)

Gol in fuorigioco e Lichtsteiner non espulso. Bene. Che ne pensi ora, Straminchioni?


----------



## Nivre (3 Novembre 2012)

Gol di un metro in fuorigioco dato alla Juve...
Gol di un centimetro in fuorigioco annullato all'inter...

Trova le differenze??

Non c'è niente da fare... Sono troppo LADRI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2012)

La cosa che mi sorprende è che è tutto così palesemente alla luce del sole... non tentano neanche di nascondere un po'.
Magari la terna potrebbe recitare un po' meglio, favorire comunque facendo un po' di commedia... invece no, ogni partita è un furto a mano armata senza alcun limite o pudore.

Ma poi quando tutto il mondo calcistico si stuferà di nuovo, questi saranno pronti a farsi un altro paio d'anni in B?


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ai gomblotti non ci credo, perché altrimenti non seguirei più questo sport.  se sono peggiorati in modo incredibile i calciatori italiani, figurati gli arbitri.



La storia insegna


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

la juve è la vergogna d'italia, da sempre 

il secondo fallo di lichtcoso era da rosso diretto di suo, una vergogna

- - - Aggiornato - - -

aggiungerei che l'arbitro è lo stesso del gol di muntari...


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Caressa che esclama "Jesus!" pronunciato "Gisus" mi ha ucciso definitivamente.


----------



## BB7 (3 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe da non seguire più il calcio per protesta... peccato che non ci sia niente di meglio da guardare in tv lol... vergognosi


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

voglio sentire nicchi a fine partita


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

nuovi acquisti rube: Maggiani, Pietri

31 sul campo
3 Champions League sul campo
Rubentustadium con tagli sui materiali

boh.. LadriLand


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Novembre 2012)

Con la Juve non si può giocare dai. E' una vergogna.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> la juve è la vergogna d'italia, da sempre
> 
> il secondo fallo di lichtcoso era da rosso diretto di suo, una vergogna
> 
> ...



Guarda, non ho visto il secondo fallo di Lichcoso, ma leggo che Windcutter (non siate i pignoli  ) era distante, e anche sul primo gol sbaglia l'assistente. Windcutter eroe.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

palacio come pazzini


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Ha dato il rigore? Incredibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

1-1 pareggio rigore a mio avviso MOLTO generoso


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

1-1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Diegoooooooooooooooo el principeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

Dai che le ***** fanno l'impresa


----------



## Morghot (3 Novembre 2012)

ANDIAMO MILITO TI AMOOO per na volta... sto tifando come un pazzo lol che schifo.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Novembre 2012)

Incredibile che abbiano dato un rigore contro alla giuve


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> 1-1 pareggio rigore a mio avviso MOLTO generoso



Compensazione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

meritatissimo pareggio, non ci credo hanno dato un rigore contro la juveeeeeeeee


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

devono vincerla per forza ergo arrivera' qualche altro aiutino


----------



## saiyansaseru (3 Novembre 2012)

Olè,tutto molto all'italiana. Meritato comunque.


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

compensazione


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha dato il rigore? Incredibile



in realtà è stato orsato a segnalarlo.
se aspettavi tagliavento campa cavallo.


----------



## Petrecte (3 Novembre 2012)

Marotta a fine gara:"siamo molto delusi dell'arbitraggio,gli accordi non erano questi.....".


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2012)

Questa partita mi spinge ulteriormente ad ignorare questo campionato ridicolo e falsato.


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Che giocatore Diego...

Ad avercelo al posto di Pazzini....


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

già vedo i titoli domani..... Inter furto clamoroso


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

ora segna pirlo


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

rischio inondazione causa lacrime presso RuttoSport


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

ma tanto la vincono..in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

che scene vidal... e i gobbi che stan facendo cori contro l'arbitro ahahah


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

si vede che manca vucinic


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2012)

*Attenzione:*
*
Pare che la panchina dell'Inter in occasione del gol dei gobbi abbia sentito il guardalinee dire per 2 volte "è fuorigioco", ma Tagliavento ha deciso di non intervenire.*


Per il momento Caressa ha detto che sono solo voci, ma sarebbe scandaloso e farebbe riflettere non poco anche su Milan-Juve dello scorso anno


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

non ci sarebbe niente di nuovo... vedi domenica scorsa che decide rizzoli che non poteva vedere il fuorigioco

- - - Aggiornato - - -

si poi vabbè se l'inter sbaglia sti go....


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

gooooollllllllllllllll godo come un *****


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (3 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a me ormai viene da ridere...cioè non capisco perchè rubano, vincerebbero il campionato anche contro l'arbitro...e invece no, siccome fa parte della loro storia rubare, preferiscono continuare a farlo...non sono manco furbi



forse perchè senza rubare NOn vincerebbero una *******?


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

se!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
daiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Sesfips (3 Novembre 2012)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

El PRINCIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

gol delle ***** 

Sti gobbi mi fanno tifare inter


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

So forti questi ragà, altro che .....


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2012)

Comunque penso che siano *******, il guardalinee avrebbe alzato la bandierina...


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2012)

Arbitraggio scandaloso: hanno ammonito tutti i miei giocatori tranne Barzagli. Gol di Vidal e rigore da annullare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

Vediamo ora che si inventano per far pareggiare i gobbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Compensazione.



sicuro, un peccato pero vedere una partita cosi falsata per colpa degli arbitri


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

voglio un gol buono della rube annullato al 90'


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

gli daranno i 5 minuti di recupero e segnera' quagliarella on fire


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

gran squadra l'inter eh...

la juve sta perdendo anche rubando, non hanno lo stile di quando c'era moggi


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Attenzione:*
> *
> Pare che la panchina dell'Inter in occasione del gol dei gobbi abbia sentito il guardalinee dire per 2 volte "è fuorigioco", ma Tagliavento ha deciso di non intervenire.*
> 
> Per il momento Caressa ha detto che sono solo voci, ma sarebbe scandaloso e farebbe riflettere non poco anche su Milan-Juve dello scorso anno


Se fosse vero verrebbe tutto insabbiato nel giro di 4 secondi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> gli daranno i 5 minuti di recupero e segnera' quagliarella on fire



starei attento ai possibili rigorini 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

l'inter sta facendo quello che aveva fatto il milan a febbraio, ma tutto annullato dalla pòrcàta suprema su muntari...


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero verrebbe tutto insabbiato nel giro di 4 secondi.



Non penso comunque che sia vero, avrebbe alzato la bandierina


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

comunque sia terne scarse E senza palle
qui servirebbe uno sciopero contro gli arbitri


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

comunque alla fine pareggiano perche' e' cosi' che deve andare


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

quanto godo a sentire lo juventus cessum muto


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> comunque alla fine pareggiano perche' e' cosi' che deve andare



Beh +2 del Milan per oggi rispetto entrambe le squadre in tal caso.


----------



## Harvey (3 Novembre 2012)

I cuginastri si sono tirati troppo indietro, prendono gol al 100%, gli va bene se finisce in pareggio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

troppo bello, andate sui forum gobbi, l'inter sta rubando per compensazione


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

sti 10 minuti stanno passando troppo lentamente...me lo sento che pareggiano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> troppo bello, andate sui forum gobbi, l'inter sta rubando per compensazione



Idoli indiscussi


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Aspetto la punizione nel giro di qualche secondo. Mischione furibondo con Trezeguet che sbuca dal nulla e la insacca.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

degenerate x ha scritto:


> aspetto la punizione nel giro di qualche secondo. Mischione furibondo con trezeguet che sbuca dal nulla e la insacca.



lol


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

che ansia.. dai ma quando finisce?


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

Ciao ciao al record.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

il nostro record di 58 deve rimanere intatto, non sta né in cielo né in terra che sti ladri si prendano il record

INTANTO GOL


----------



## Harvey (3 Novembre 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodo


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Attenzioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh x3


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

hanno perso non ci credo ahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2012)

Che asfaltata. Ecco a cosa servono i grandi attaccanti


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Sconfitta che farà bene alla giuve.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2012)

ahahah i gobbi piallati di brutto nonostante le ladrate ahahhaha
Come godo, se non fosse per gli arbitri sti qua non combinerebbero niente


----------



## Sesfips (3 Novembre 2012)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll sto maleeeeeee


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

GODOooooooo che bellooooo non mi sentivo cosi' da manchester 2003.

Scommetto che sottosotto anche capello stara' godendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

ragazziiiiiiiiiiiii e fatta *__________________________________*


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

spero che qualcuno interista dedichi questa vittoria al milan e al furto subito a febbraio che ci costò lo scudetto


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2012)

Godo, il record d'imbattibilità mettetevelo nel ****.

Manco ladrando.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Oggi mi son perso i più bei due anticipi degli ultimi due anni


----------



## E81 (3 Novembre 2012)

oddio! Son contenta che abbia perso la Juve, peccato che a vincere siano stati i cuginastri xD


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

cioè ma gara già vinta dopo 18" e poi persa


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sconfitta che farà bene alla giuve.



Non credo, ora avranno paura sanno di poter perdere, rischiano la piattelatta in CL anche se sono gia fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

almeno la giuve di moggi rubava e vinceva, questa neanche vince


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

ma che bellooooooooooo ho aspettato 49 partite per questa gioia


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

tutta questa esaltazione per una vittoria dell'inter


----------



## drama 84 (3 Novembre 2012)

il record di partite senza sconfitte in campionato.....


----------



## almilan (3 Novembre 2012)

bene il fatto che la juve stia perdendo e abbandoni ogni speranza di battere il nostro record,ma quanto è triste stare qui a tessere le lodi dell'inter....quanto mi manchi Milan!


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Stanotte sognato che la Fiorentina vinceva 4-0 a Firenze contro i gobbi e la giornata dopo 2-0 per noi al Conad Stadium.
> Ci siamo ragazzi....me lo sento...stasera...



Già


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo, ora avranno paura sanno di poter perdere, rischiano la piattelatta in CL anche se sono gia fuori



Premesso che perdere non fa mai bene, ma almeno vengono fuori i tuoi limiti, sai su cosa lavorare, in quali reparti migliorare. Soprattutto, non dovranno più pensare a ******* come quelle del record o cose del genere.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2012)

Bene così.


----------



## Morghot (3 Novembre 2012)

Son commosso grazie inter


----------



## Ale (3 Novembre 2012)

il record degli invicibili ha resistito. adesso spero la smetteranno


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Novembre 2012)

E finalmenteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2012)

Sperma a fiumi,peccato solo che in campo ci fosse l'Inter e non noi.


----------



## Vinz (3 Novembre 2012)

Epic win colossale dell'Inter, si saranno tolti una grandissima soddisfazione.


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

Ora tutti in piazza a celebrare l'inter! Povero milan...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Novembre 2012)

Sono convinto che da qui partirà il declino psicologico della Juventus.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

*58 per sempre*

pensa se perdevano l'anno scorso... erano 19 a quest'ora


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

ma la faccia di antonio _agghiacciande_ conte?


----------



## Sesfips (3 Novembre 2012)

Non si può godere così, non si può.
Grazie agli amici milanisti per il supporto, sempre juventus *****.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2012)

Condizione fisica mostruosa dell'Inter


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

A quanto era arrivato il record d'imbattibilità della Giuve ?


----------



## Maverick (3 Novembre 2012)

Maverick ha scritto:


> Juve 1-2 Inter
> 
> SGRAT!



Pronosticato ieri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Il tutto è stato favorito da un rigore inesistente.
I gol dei gobbi era regolarissimo,il solito complotto contro i più belli,forti,puliti e profumati d'Italia.
Tornando seri non riesco a godere,le cacchette hanno vinto.Ma era alquanto scontato,visto che si trattava di scontro da escrementi


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quanto era arrivato il record d'imbattibilità della Giuve ?



49
sarebbe stato il 50esimo stasera

cmq messi cosi noi contro loro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2012)

Era ora che perdessero peccato siano stati i cuginastri a batterli però


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2012)

Comunque sta vittoria non è affatto casuale,basta vedere il mercato che è stato fatto.
Così si fa,altro che "il mercato si fa nell'ultima settimana".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2012)

Nient'altro da aggiungere


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Condizione fisica mostruosa dell'Inter



Stramaccioni è un allenatore che si sta dimostrando capace. Il nostro invece si sta dimostrando un autentico e proprio incapace


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quanto era arrivato il record d'imbattibilità della Giuve ?



49. Onore all'Inter comunque, nulla da dire, ampiamente meritato di vincere.
Gigioneggiato troppo, come da tante partite a questa parte, speriamo che questa sconfitta ci faccia cambiar pelle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il tutto è stato favorito da un rigore inesistente.
> I gol dei gobbi era regolarissimo,il solito complotto contro i più belli,forti,puliti e profumati d'Italia.
> Tornando seri non riesco a godere,le cacchette hanno vinto.Ma era alquanto scontato,visto che si trattava di scontro da escrementi


Sti bazzi  voto per lo scudetto dell'Inter pur di non vedere parrucchino vincere ancora.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

58 di fila solo noi, corrotti. Solo noi.

*S O L O N O I*


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

adesso sì che i gobbi sono graditi.
ma ho la netta sensazione che non se ne vedranno molti. lol


----------



## Morghot (3 Novembre 2012)

Ho esultato come per il milan, dopo i primi 15 miniti più ladri che abbia mai visto è stato troppo bello... che goduria. 
Ora però torniamo a insultare anche loro.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

Però dire Inter da Scudetto è delirante, su. Chiaro che prima o poi doveva succedere, ma siamo alla 10° giornata, non sono ancora primi e c'è un intero campionato davanti.


----------



## Nivre (3 Novembre 2012)

ODIO l'inter ma GODO di brutto!




Heisenberg ha scritto:


> 58 di fila solo noi, corrotti. Solo noi.
> 
> *S O L O N O I*




Il RECORD.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> 58 di fila solo noi, corrotti. Solo noi.
> 
> *S O L O N O I*



Ah, mi son scordato:
*
CINQUANTOTTO SOLONOI*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*NOI SIAMO IL MILAN (58 SOLO NOI)

VOI SIETE DEI CORROTTI SENZA LODE*


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> adesso sì che i gobbi sono graditi.
> ma ho la netta sensazione che non se ne vedranno molti. lol



LOL, i'm here. Assolutamente tranquillo come dopo ogni partita vinta-persa. 

EDIT: Anzi, vinta-pareggiata (ma ora persa)


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2012)

Sto godendo come un disperato....il gol di palacio con un mio amico interista che chiama dicendo "questo è per Fabio, per il Capitano (Baresi) e per gli Invincibili" mi ha fomentato come se avessimo vinto un trofeo...


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ah, mi son scordato:
> *
> CINQUANTOTTO SOLONOI*
> 
> ...


Sarebbe stato assurdo se questa Giuve avesse rubato il record a quel Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee inbattibilità ahahh sisi su dai ne mancano solo 0/58 aahahaah

ora i gobbi ahah sentivo poco fa che mo si attaccano all'impabbitiblità in europa ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Ho un idea. Parliamo dell'imbattibilità dei gobbi.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nient'altro da aggiungere



Beh vuoi mettere  con quelli lì era più _facile_.  49 risultati utili consecutivi, resta un risultato straordinerio.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ho un idea. Parliamo dell'imbattibilità dei gobbi.



Sono quasi venti minuti di imbattibilità


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

Comunq dai era impossibile che sarebbe durata, erano settimane che grazie alla loro fortuna, la sconfitta veniva rimandata. Fiorentina-shaktar. Ora la rube andrà nel panico e bye bye chhhaaampionnnsss

Il nostro record rimane!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;55070 ha scritto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee inbattibilità ahahh sisi su dai ne mancano solo 0/58 aahahaah
> 
> ora i gobbi ahah sentivo poco fa che mo si attaccano all'impabbitiblità in europa ahahahahahahahaha


Aggiorna la firma,siamo a 14


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Straordinerio ma inferiore. Inutile.

58 solo noi. E siamo noi a essere ricordati. Per sempre, nella Leggenda. Non sti corrotti.
E io, vero milanista, G O D O.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

aggiungiamo la vittoria morale dell'anno scorso con Munta, nessun campionato da imbattuti!

SOLO NOI!!!
8-2 a Foggia, 7-3 a Firenze
altro che ladrate a catania e gol fastasma inesistenti!!


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Il bello è che han provato a ladrarla pure oggi, rotfl. Agnelli mai domi. E per rimediare alla sconfitta, stanotte, coca party.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Era moralmente e sportivamente inaccettabile che questa Juve battesse il record di quel Milan.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2012)

Odio le *****, ma Stramaccioni epico questa sera. Frecciatina a Marmotta che prima della partita aveva commentato ironicamente le 3 punte dell'Inter


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Beh vuoi mettere  con quelli lì era più _facile_.  49 risultati utili consecutivi, resta un risultato straordinerio.



Si [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION], vero che quel milan valeva 100 volte questa rube.

Pero è anche vero che quella serie A valeva 100 volte questo campionato "mediocre" (se si puo chimarare cosi, anche se secondo me la Serie A rimane il piu difficile)


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Aggiorna la firma,siamo a 14



ah gia giusto mo aggiorno non sono abitutata a vedere il milan fare punti


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Ahhhhh tra un'ora e 5 minuti faccio gli anni, non ci poteva essere regalo piu' bello


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Novembre 2012)

In ogni caso stramaccioni uomo con le palle, avercene di persone così. Poi non vincerà una fava, ma comunque una grande persona!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Quel Milan era leggenda,giusto che rimanga a noi!


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Straordinerio ma inferiore. Inutile.
> 
> 58 solo noi. E siamo noi a essere ricordati. Per sempre, nella Leggenda. Non sti corrotti.
> E io, vero milanista, G O D O.



Per quanto tu possa essere contento, vero milanista non direi proprio, un vero milanista non esulta per i successi dei cugini.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION], vero che quel milan valeva 100 volte questa rube.
> 
> Pero è anche vero che quella serie A valeva 100 volte questo campionato "mediocre" (se si puo chimarare cosi, anche se secondo me la Serie A rimane il piu difficile)



Si per carità, quello era il più campionato più forte del mondo, anche se per dire, la concorrenza (per diversi motivi) era parecchio inferiore a quella che aveva Sacchi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh tra un'ora e 5 minuti faccio gli anni, non ci poteva essere regalo piu' bello


Auguri ice!!!


----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Per quanto tu possa essere contento, vero milanista non direi proprio, un vero milanista non esulta per i successi dei cugini.


Per la sconfitta di quei ladri si esulta...avoja!


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

Gli INVINCIBILI
03.11.2012 22:49 di Pietro Mazzara Twitter: @PietroMazzara

Ecco la formazione degli invincibili: Rossi; Tassotti, Costacurta, Baresi, Maldini; Albertini, Ancelotti, Donadoni, Rijkaard, Gullit, van Basten. A disposizione gente del calibro di Boban, Savicevic, Massaro, Papin. Allenatore: Fabio Capello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

giusto così per il bene del calcio...quel Milan non è paragonabile a sta juve con manco un campione
manco rubando hanno vinto...falliti!


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Per quanto tu possa essere contento, vero milanista non direi proprio, un vero milanista non esulta per i successi dei cugini.



Successo ? dove ? battere la juve è un successo, hanno vinto una coppa ? Pensa a cercare la tua dignità nel tifare la giuvendus. ROSICA giuvendino ROSICA, neanche con la terna arbitrale battete il NOSTRO record ! Quanto godo, PIACERE FISICO, A CASA, A CASA, 58 SOLO NOI, SOLO NOI, GLI INVINCIBILI, ALTRO CHE "ERA PIU FACILE", UN CORNO

*GLI INVINCIBILI SIAMO NOI*


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh tra un'ora e 5 minuti faccio gli anni, non ci poteva essere regalo piu' bello



ahah!! io lunedi invece 
posso dire di essere contento del regalo anche se proviene da quelli

La Grande Storia del Milan, volume 8: "Gli Invincibili" (1992-1994) parte 1/2 - YouTube


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Per quanto tu possa essere contento, vero milanista non direi proprio, un vero milanista non esulta per i successi dei cugini.



io godo più perchè il primato di 58 risultati utili di fila rimane a noi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

certo che... il milan fa 5 gol, la juvenes perde, non male questo sabato di anticipi


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Per quanto tu possa essere contento, vero milanista non direi proprio, un vero milanista non esulta per i successi dei cugini.



muto gobbo!


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

Lol, su Interfans sembra che abbian vinto la CL, quanti deliri


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

piccola critica: dove sono quelli che dicevano "anche se battono il nostro record non mi frega"???


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

e ti credo, battere i ladri mica e' cosa da tutti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> piccola critica: dove sono quelli che dicevano "anche se battono il nostro record non mi frega"???




io avrei rosicato abbestia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

ora voglio un altra volta i titoli dei giornali europei sulla Juve che ruba...


----------



## Ghantz (3 Novembre 2012)

Esiste un dio alla fine ahahaha come godo


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> piccola critica: dove sono quelli che dicevano "anche se battono il nostro record non mi frega"???



Per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla se fossero riusciti a battere il record, perché tutti i record sono destinati a cadere, a queste cose pensa Galliani, io voglio un Milan competitivo, che punta a vincere scudetti e coppe, quelli restano, non un Milan che tifa Inter per mantenere un record stabilito quando andavo all'asilo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2012)

sono strafelice che la Juve abbia perso e non mi interessa se a batterla son state le altre *****...

così come l'Inter a maggio ha fatto vincere lo scudetto alla Juve, stasera fa godere noi che salviamo il record di imbattibilità

me lo sentivo che era la giornata giusta, c'erano stati dei segnali positivi... tipo i nostri 5 goal... era la serata giusta per l'inculata agli agnelli... solo che dopo 18" sono rimasto paralizzato... per poi godere due volte

l'Inter ha fatto una grande partita... e pensare che noi, pur perdendo il derby, li abbiamo schiacciati per 80'... speriamo a sto punto di fare anche noi una bella partita contro i gobbi quando verrà il momento... 

P.S. ATTENZIONE tutta questa euforia non deve giustificare il fatto che hanno LADRATO di nuovo, goal in fuorigioco clamoroso, espulsione di Lichoso cancellata... Passerà in secondo piano, ma così non va bene, per niente


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Auguri Iceman.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla se fossero riusciti a battere il record, perché tutti i record sono destinati a cadere, a queste cose pensa Galliani, io voglio un Milan competitivo, che punta a vincere scudetti e coppe, quelli restano, non un Milan che tifa Inter per mantenere un record stabilito quando andavo all'asilo.



si hai ragione, l'ironia è che sia caduto con l'inter
il best sarebbe stato che lo perdessero a San Siro con noi fra 3 settimane, quello sarebbe stato da delirio
e sinceramente credo che se anche stasera non perdevano lo battevano il record mentre ora sono vulnerabili

però se permetti un record leggendario del genere mai battuto ne eguagliato in piu di un secolo mi sarebbe stato sul c... perderlo in favore 1) dei gobbi e 2) in maniera palesemente ladrata

tuttosport: "interrotta"


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Coppe e scudetti restano. Invece sto record no, ovviamente. Li chiamavano solo gli Invincibili e la gente se ne ricorda a distanza di decenni. Ma, ovviamente, non resta, no no   Roba da asilo, si. Invece, i 49 della juve (a cui vanno tolte almeno 10 partite-furti con scasso) sono straordinari. Ottimo, buono a sapersi.


----------



## Vinz (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla se fossero riusciti a battere il record, perché tutti i record sono destinati a cadere, a queste cose pensa Galliani, io voglio un Milan competitivo, che punta a vincere scudetti e coppe, quelli restano, non un Milan che tifa Inter per mantenere un record stabilito quando andavo all'asilo.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Menomale che ci sono i veri milanisti che vogliono il milan competitivo. Beati loro.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora voglio un altra volta i titoli dei giornali europei sulla Juve che ruba...giusto per leggere altre s*******te



Potresti citarmi codesti giornali? Sono veramente curioso.



Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Pensa a cercare la tua dignità nel tifare la giuvendus.
> 
> *GLI INVINCIBILI SIAMO NOI*



Io non cerco niente, fiero di essere juventino e non rinnegherò mai la mia fede.


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Auguri Iceman.





Fra 41 minuti 


Ps: per il record io ci tenevo, avevo paura di dirlo ma stava diventando quasi un'ossssessssione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Stica che dovremmo odiare i cugini, io stasera li abbraccerei, pochi cavoli.
Io l'Inter di Mancini non l'ho odiata come sto odiando la Juve di Conte, altroché.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

Stasera ho goduto come un *****.... ma sti interisti m'han già messo la nausea


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Coppe e scudetti restano. Invece sto record no, ovviamente. Li chiamavano solo gli Invincibili e la gente se ne ricorda a distanza di decenni. Ma, ovviamente, non resta, no no   Roba da asilo, si. Invece, i 49 della juve (a cui vanno tolte almeno 10 partite-furti con scasso) sono straordinari. Ottimo, buono a sapersi.



Se avessi fatto quel record, senza vincere nulla (ipotesi molto remota  , ma potrebbe anche succedere di fare 60 risultati utili senza vincere nulla), cosa avrebbe aggiunto alla storia del Milan? Nulla
La gioia di Milan vs Barcellona di Atene, una sola partita, vale imho 60-70 partite senza sconfitte.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> LOL, i'm here. Assolutamente tranquillo come dopo ogni partita vinta-persa.
> 
> EDIT: Anzi, vinta-pareggiata (ma ora persa)




già, peccato fino a ieri sembrava l'invasione della cavallette.
dove sono tutti, adesso?


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stica che dovremmo odiare i cugini, io stasera li abbraccerei, pochi cavoli.
> Io l'Inter di Mancini non l'ho odiata come sto odiando la Juve di Conte, altroché.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2012)

E ora vuoi vedere che il Nordsjelland ci completa la settimana?


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se avessi fatto quel record, senza vincere nulla (ipotesi molto remota  , ma potrebbe anche succedere), cosa avrebbe aggiunto alla storia del Milan? Nulla
> La gioia di Milan vs Barcellona di Atene, una sola partita, vale imho 60-70 partite senza sconfitte.



Demagogia la tua. Quel record ha portato vittorie, eccome. E inoltre è attualmente IL record. Le vittorie di coppe e scudetti restano, ma restano anche i record come quello, che altro non sono che la ciliegina sulla torta di annate straordinarie, quelle si, veramente. Sminuire chi sperava che i corrotti non ci superassero, con la spocchia che hai usato tu, è abbastanza infantile, e insensato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E ora vuoi vedere che il Nordsjelland ci completa la settimana?


Il Nordsjaelland dovrà portarsi un tir a Torino, per riuscire a contenere tutti i palloni che gli rifileranno.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> già, peccato fino a ieri sembrava l'invasione della cavallette.
> dove sono tutti, adesso?



C'è chi accetta la sconfitta con serenità e chi invece va a facerollare la tastiera sui forum imprecando contro giocatori e società


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Le vittorie sono belle, ma lo sono anche i record.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Demagogia la tua. Quel record ha portato vittorie, eccome. E inoltre è attualmente IL record. Le vittorie di coppe e scudetti restano, ma restano anche i record come quello, che altro non sono che la ciliegina sulla torta di annate straordinarie, quelle si, veramente. Sminuire chi sperava che i corrotti non ci superassero, con la spocchia che hai usato tu, è abbastanza infantile, e insensato.



Demagogia, sono pronto a fare un sondaggio, preferireste un nuovo record di risultati utili senza vincere nulla o la vittoria di una champions. 
Io posso capire, chi ci tenga a queste cose, il passato va sempre rispettato, è il godimento di una serata, ma non ci si deve fermare a questo. Io sarò infantile, ma non do patenti di milanista vero.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se avessi fatto quel record, senza vincere nulla (ipotesi molto remota  , ma potrebbe anche succedere di fare 60 risultati utili senza vincere nulla), cosa avrebbe aggiunto alla storia del Milan? Nulla
> La gioia di Milan vs Barcellona di Atene, una sola partita, vale imho 60-70 partite senza sconfitte.



sono cose diverse
il Perugia 78-79 rimase imbattuto ma arrivò secondo dietro il Magico Milan della Stella!

la Champions 93 la facemmo da imbattuti e persimo poi la finale contro quei ladri marsigliesi, in quel caso sarebbe stato meglio il contrario
ma magari senza quella sconfitta non ci sarebbe stata la fame per fare il double del 94

poi vabe nel 92-93 nel girone di ritorno fecimo un sacco di pareggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Potresti citarmi codesti giornali? Sono veramente curioso.
> 
> 
> 
> Io non cerco niente, fiero di essere juventino e non rinnegherò mai la mia fede.



boh l'avevo letto su fb, mo non so se sono cavolate...cmq c'era il titolo di 1 giornale per ogni paese (Germania-Inghilterra-Francia-Spagna)


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Demagogia, sono pronto a fare un sondaggio, preferireste un nuovo record di risultati utili senza vincere nulla o la vittoria di una champions.
> Io posso capire, chi ci tenga a queste cose, il passato va sempre rispettato, è il godimento di una serata, ma non ci si deve fermare a questo. Io sarò infantile, ma non do patenti di milanista vero.



Ancora demagogia: nel mio discorso ho chiaramente esplicato che i Record sono la ciliegina sulla torta. Il record è un PLUS di quel periodo stupendo. E sminuirlo perchè si rosica, non ha senso. Io do patente a me stesso, quello son sicuro. Agli altri,forse giudico nel mio piccolo, leggendo ciò che scrivono e dicono. Ma D'altronde, io non voglio un milan competitivo, certo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Novembre 2012)

*Allora ai tifosi ospiti: Siete su un forum del Milan, se volete parlare di calcio bene altrimenti basta con le trollalate*

*Invito comunque tutti a tenere un comportamento ordinato, sono stanco di ripeterlo non siamo al bar*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Nordsjaelland dovrà portarsi un tir a Torino, per riuscire a contenere tutti i palloni che gli rifileranno.



Beh senza Vucinic,Bendere & soci non so come li vedo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh senza Vucinic,Bendere & soci non so come li vedo!


Pronostico: Juventus-Nordsjaelland 4-0.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> C'è chi accetta la sconfitta con serenità e chi invece va a facerollare la tastiera sui forum imprecando contro giocatori e società




se ci ritieni un branco di ingrati, incapaci di accettare i periodi bui cosa ti trattieni qui, allora?
ah già, il trolling. trolling sfacciato, peraltro.
sei fortunato che 'sta community sia composta da uno staff così permissivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pronostico: Juventus-Nordsjaelland 4-0.



Pronostico:1-0


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ancora demagogia: nel mio discorso ho chiaramente esplicato che i Record sono la ciliegina sulla torta. Il record è un PLUS di quel periodo stupendo. E sminuirlo perchè si rosica, non ha senso. Io do patente a me stesso, quello son sicuro. Agli altri,forse giudico nel mio piccolo, leggendo ciò che scrivono e dicono. Ma D'altronde, io non voglio un milan competitivo, certo.



Sarà un demagogo allora (centra un caiser ;D), che ti devo dire. Io sono contentissimo che abbiamo questo record, e capisco anche che avrebbe dato fastidio vederlo battuto da questa giuve, è ovvio che anche tu vorresti un Milan più competitivo. Io dico solo che a me non avrebbe cambiato nulla, ad altri probabilmente sì, al momento mi da molto più fastidio che non siamo l’ultima squadra italiana ad aver vinto la Champions.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh l'avevo letto su fb, mo non so se sono cavolate...cmq c'era il titolo di 1 giornale per ogni paese (Germania-Inghilterra-Francia-Spagna)



Sulle testate europee non mi pare di aver mai letto/sentito cose del genere, a livello europeo penso che la Juventus sia rispettata, c'è serietà a differenza della stampa italiana.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Si ma allora non capisco perchè devi venire a rompermi le uova nel paniere se io godo perchè non ci hanno battuto il record. Sarà lecito godere come una biscia accallapiata da un cinghiale ?


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se ci ritieni un branco di ingrati, incapaci di accettare i periodi bui cosa ti trattieni qui, allora?
> ah già, il trolling. trolling sfacciato, peraltro.
> sei fortunato che 'sta community sia composta da uno staff così permissivo.



Devi aver frainteso, mi riferivo ai tifosi juventini. Su qualche community bianconera stanno criticando giocatori e società.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sulle testate europee non mi pare di aver mai letto/sentito cose del genere, a livello europeo penso che la Juventus sia rispettata, *c'è serietà a differenza della stampa italiana*.



Stampa italiana che è quella che non ammetterà mai che siete dei corrotti. Rispetto ? Per la juve ? Si, allora anche per toto riina, dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si ma allora non capisco perchè devi venire a rompermi le uova nel paniere se io godo perchè non ci hanno battuto il record. Sarà lecito godere come una biscia accallapiata da un cinghiale ?



Perche' una biscia accallapiata da un cinghiale gode???Che documentari vedi a casa tua Heis?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stica che dovremmo odiare i cugini, io stasera li abbraccerei, pochi cavoli.
> Io l'Inter di Mancini non l'ho odiata come sto odiando la Juve di Conte, altroché.



è proprio questa la parte "migliore" del campionato italiano. Proprio quando pensi di aver trovato una squadra che odierai più di tutte le altre, ecco che la stagione successiva ne arriva una peggiore. Esempio, pensavo che non avrei mai odiato una squadra più dell'inter di mancini, ed ecco l'inter di mourinho. Quando mourinho è andato via ho pensato che nei secoli a venire non avrei odiato nessun'altra squadra più di quella. Invece...ecco arrivare...la juventus di (scusate se dico una parolaccia) antonio conte. Una squadra che, se scrivessi cosa penso veramente, vedreste solo asterischi. Dei CESSI putrefatti, che sono riusciti a vincere un campionato e a non perdere per 49 partite, UNICAMENTE perchè giocano nel campionato più falsato della storia del calcio. Meno male che mi sono IMPOSTO di non seguire il calcio, perchè poi mi viene da pensare che scarponi come bonucci e chiellini sono CAMPIONI D'ITALIA e mi si accappona la pelle per il RIBREZZO. Ma soprattutto, come può esistere una squadra più odiosa di una squadra che fa gioire un forum MILANISTA per una vittoria dell'inter??? Come si fa non odiare la juve di (scusate ancora) antonio conte???? Dovrebbero sparargli a vista per preservare la specie umana!!!


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si ma allora non capisco perchè devi venire a rompermi le uova nel paniere se io godo perchè non ci hanno battuto il record. Sarà lecito godere come una biscia accallapiata da un cinghiale ?



E chi ti ha detto nulla , sei tu che ti sei sentito chiamato in causa, io ho risposto ad un altro utente. Ho detto che per ME non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla se fossero riusciti a battere il record, perché tutti i record sono destinati a cadere, a queste cose pensa Galliani, io voglio un Milan competitivo, che punta a vincere scudetti e coppe, quelli restano, non un Milan che tifa Inter per mantenere un record stabilito quando andavo all'asilo.



Perfetto, niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E chi ti ha detto nulla , sei tu che ti sei sentito chiamato in causa, io ho risposto ad un altro utente. Ho detto che per ME non sarebbe cambiato nulla.



Certo, ho la coda di paglia. Ok ? ok.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> è proprio questa la parte "migliore" del campionato italiano. Proprio quando pensi di aver trovato una squadra che odierai più di tutte le altre, ecco che la stagione successiva ne arriva una peggiore. Esempio, pensavo che non avrei mai odiato una squadra più dell'inter di mancini, ed ecco l'inter di mourinho. Quando mourinho è andato via ho pensato che nei secoli a venire non avrei odiato nessun'altra squadra più di quella. Invece...ecco arrivare...la juventus di (scusate se dico una parolaccia) antonio conte. Una squadra che, se scrivessi cosa penso veramente, vedreste solo asterischi. De CESSI putrefatti, che sono riusciti a vincere un campionato e a non perdere per 19 partite, UNICAMENTE perchè giocano nel campionato più falsato della storia del calcio. Meno male che mi sono IMPOSTO di non seguire il calcio, perchè poi mi viene da pensare che scarponi come bonucci e chiellini sono CAMPIONI D'ITALIA e mi si accappona la pelle per il RIBREZZO. Ma soprattutto, come può esistere una squadra più odiosa di una squadra che fa gioire un forum MILANISTA per una vittoria dell'inter??? Come si fa non odiare la juve di (scusate ancora) antonio conte???? Dovrebbero sparargli a vista per preservare la specie umana!!!


Diciamo che io ho superato molto più agevolmente 4 anni di Inter che uno di Juventus, pazzesco.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

poi nel calcio, e almeno da noi, i numeri e le statistiche non se ne sbatte nessuno
quindi teniamoci questo grande record, visto che il campionato vinto da imbattuti cel'hanno scippato a maggio di rapina

cosi come il record dei 929' di Rossi, vi sarebbe piaciuto fosse stato battuto da quel m... di Buffone? a me no, anche se mi sarei incazzato meno


----------



## BB7 (3 Novembre 2012)

LOL godo e rido al contempo xD


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Devi aver frainteso, mi riferivo ai tifosi juventini. Su qualche community bianconera stanno criticando giocatori e società.



Potevi specificarlo. Ma mi rendo conto che per te non ci sarebbe stato gusto, tanto avevi l'alibi in saccoccia.
Che troll di bassa lega. Il bello è si crede pure furbo.
No no, ma siamo permissivi.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Certo, ho la coda di paglia. Ok ? ok.



No, è solo colpa della mia demagogia, anche se non sono il solo a farne uso.


----------



## Nivre (3 Novembre 2012)

Comunque l'attacco della juventus è davvero penoso e insulso. Il nostro Faraone per dire piscerebbe in testa a tutti gli attaccanti della juve messi insieme.


Ps: Volevate il record ma l'avete preso nel C***O


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sulle testate europee non mi pare di aver mai letto/sentito cose del genere, a livello europeo penso che la Juventus sia rispettata, c'è serietà a differenza della stampa italiana.



mah...in un paese serio la juventus sarebbe radiata dal calcio...Heysel, la juve dei dopati 94-98 e calciopoli e ancora siete in Serie A...poi aggiungi le sviste arbitrali che continuano da 40 anni (se non di più)


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2012)

in realtà Agnelli dice che hanno battuto il nostro record e scriveranno sui cartelloni nello stadio "59 sul campo"


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, è solo colpa della mia demagogia, anche se non sono il solo a farne uso.



Certamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Comunque l'attacco della juventus è davvero penoso e insulso. Il nostro Faraone per dire piscerebbe in testa a tutti gli attaccanti della juve messi insieme.
> 
> 
> Ps: Volevate il record ma l'avete preso nel C***O


Beh il Faraone è un fenomeno,poi confrontandolo a quella massa di incapaci,che compone l'attacco bianco-gobbo,sono facile le conclusioni!


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che io ho superato molto più agevolmente 4 anni di Inter che uno di Juventus, pazzesco.



Semplicemente perchè il tempo passa, la gente dimentica. Io non dimentico tutti i campionati farsa degli scudetti dell'inter post calciopoli. Parliamo di goal convalidati con l'intera inter in fuorigioco! Già nel dimenticatoio perchè la juve adesso è campione d'italia? No, mi dispiace, io non tiferò mai per l'inter e non godrò mai per una sua vittoria.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

> Diciamo che io ho superato molto più agevolmente 4 anni di Inter che uno di Juventus, pazzesco.



Perché hai vinto Champions, mondiale per club ecc....


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè il tempo passa, la gente dimentica. Io non dimentico tutti i campionati farsa degli scudetti dell'inter post calciopoli. Parliamo di goal convalidati con l'intera inter in fuorigioco! Già nel dimenticatoio perchè la juve adesso è campione d'italia? No, mi dispiace, io non tiferò mai per l'inter e non godrò mai per una sua vittoria.



C'è differenza tra godere ad una vittoria dell'inter, e godere per una cosa positiva per il milan. E' sottile, ma comprensibile. Comprensibilissima. Poi, che questo sia un derby tra due squadre che non meritano di esistere, l'ho ribadito più volte.


----------



## BB7 (3 Novembre 2012)

GODO


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Perché hai vinto Champions, mondiale per club ecc....



E hai aumentato a 7 appunto le champions, record di champions vinte da una squadra italiana.  Avanti popoli alla riscossa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, è solo colpa della mia demagogia, anche se non sono il solo a farne uso.



penny, nutro simpatia nei tuoi confronti... però debbo ammettere che quando vuoi sei peggio di un gatto attaccato ai cosiddetti.
ognuno sarà libero di ritenere importante quello che gli aggrada, no? perché bisogna a tutti costi imporre il proprio punto di vista a chi la vede diversamente?
relax.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Novembre 2012)

Gli unici invincibili restano i veri invincibili. Il resto è fuffa, uno scontro tra plebei del calcio che han bisogno di pratiche losche per sentirsi importanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè il tempo passa, la gente dimentica. Io non dimentico tutti i campionati farsa degli scudetti dell'inter post calciopoli. Parliamo di goal convalidati con l'intera inter in fuorigioco! Già nel dimenticatoio perchè la juve adesso è campione d'italia? No, mi dispiace, io non tiferò mai per l'inter e non godrò mai per una sua vittoria.


Ad esempio Cambiasso in nettissimo fuorigioco contro il Catania ? Ricordo bene  ma ricordo anche di aver vissuto quei 4 anni meglio di quanto non abbia vissuto lo scorso e di quanto non stia vivendo questo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Heysel


dài, questa è orribile.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> penny, nutro simpatia nei tuoi confronti... però debbo ammettere che quando vuoi sei peggio di un gatto attaccato ai cosiddetti.
> ognuno sarà libero di ritenere importante quello che gli aggrada, no? perché bisogna a tutti costi imporre il proprio punto di vista a chi la vede diversamente?
> relax.



Everyone, mi eri simpatico come un gatto attaccato allo scroto, ma ultimamente solo come un gatto attaccato al deretano.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> penny, nutro simpatia nei tuoi confronti... però debbo ammettere che quando vuoi sei peggio di un gatto attaccato ai cosiddetti.
> ognuno sarà libero di ritenere importante quello che gli aggrada, no? perché bisogna a tutti costi imporre il proprio punto di vista a chi la vede diversamente?
> relax.






> Originariamente Scritto da pennyhill
> *Per me* non sarebbe cambiato nulla se fossero riusciti a battere il record



Come ho già detto al buon Heisenberg, io ho detto che per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Avessi scritto:

_Per i veri milanisti non sarebbe cambiato nulla_, ti avrei anche dato ragione.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Si,il buon pennyhill non voleva riferirsi a me in nessun modo, l'ha spiegato.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

dopo sta a ognuno
arriva sempre il momento in cui scegliere il meno peggio
c'è chi odia di più la juve e chi di piu l'inter

per quanto ne so quando ero piccolo, cioè nei 90, da me si odiava solo la juve anche perchè l'inter non esisteva proprio
posso capire che a Milano City sia diverso
poi nel dopo calciopoli ho odiato all'infinito anchio gli onestoni ma penso come mezza italia


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Potevi specificarlo. Ma mi rendo conto che per te non ci sarebbe stato gusto, tanto avevi l'alibi in saccoccia.
> Che troll di bassa lega. Il bello è si crede pure furbo.
> No no, ma siamo permissivi.



No davvero credimi, nessun alibi e nessun troll, pensavo si fosse capito nel contesto. 
Anche perchè con un commento simile durerei ben poco in un forum rossonero 

Quoto comunque sull'attacco, Bendtner non è un top player, ma un giocatore normalissimo, stasera neanche riusciva a stoppare la palla e tenerla su, ovviamente anche per i meriti dell' Inter con il loro pressing.
Giovinco boh, si sbatte qua e là, ci prova se non altro, ma rimane comunque insufficiente.
Ciabatta senza voto.
In ogni caso nel primo tempo abbiamo avuto più possibilità di chiuderla questa partita, ma inutile, manca cinismo e il solito attaccante che ti faccia la differenza là davanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> E hai aumentato a 7 appunto le champions, record di champions vinte da una squadra italiana.  Avanti popoli alla riscossa



Abbiamo il record delle supercoppe europee,delle coppe intercontinentali,dei trofei internazionali.Diciamo siamo ben forniti!


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il record delle supercoppe europee,delle coppe intercontinentali,dei trofei internazionali.Diciamo siamo ben forniti!



Esatto. Record, che fanno da contorno alle vittorie, risultandone complementari.


----------



## MilanForever (3 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad esempio Cambiasso in nettissimo fuorigioco contro il Catania ? Ricordo bene  ma ricordo anche di aver vissuto quei 4 anni meglio di quanto non abbia vissuto lo scorso e di quanto non sia vivendo questo.



Secondo me c'entra anche il fatto che negli anni di dominio dell'inter senza avversari, noi non eravamo competitivi mentre lo scorso anno la juve ci ha portato via uno scudetto.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè il tempo passa, la gente dimentica. Io non dimentico tutti i campionati farsa degli scudetti dell'inter post calciopoli. Parliamo di goal convalidati con l'intera inter in fuorigioco! Già nel dimenticatoio perchè la juve adesso è campione d'italia? No, mi dispiace, io non tiferò mai per l'inter e non godrò mai per una sua vittoria.



Bel post, davvero, tanta roba in 3 righe e mezzo.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

Io mi sono sempre considerato un ignorante eh, però credevo che quello che scrivo risulti un minimo comprensibile, se non è così, allora prendo nota e porto a casa.


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Boh vabbe' ma state litigando per niente.

Che il campionato lo vinca la juve,l'inter o il napoli mi sembra chiaro.
Che faremo schifo mi sembra chiaro.


Almeno il record lo abbiamo salvato, tutti vorrebbero un milan competitivo ma non ci possiamo fare niente, avessi i soldi e fossi presidente del milan altro che trattore e costabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Beh ma noi siamo il Milan,diciamo che ultimamente qualcuno l'ha scordato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Perché hai vinto Champions, mondiale per club ecc....


E capirai, dopo quei trofei nostri loro ne hanno vinti altri tre e c'è pure stato un triplete, l'avesse fatto la Juve il triplete sarei scappato in Messico, biglietto di sola andata


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh vabbe' ma state litigando per niente.
> 
> Che il campionato lo vinca la juve,l'inter o il napoli mi sembra chiaro.
> Che faremo schifo mi sembra chiaro.
> ...



Veramente butteresti soldi nel calcio?


----------



## saiyansaseru (4 Novembre 2012)

Hanno fatto una figura di menta a 'sto giro i gobbi. Non sono nemmeno così felice che abbiano vinto le ***** a dirla tutta eh,ora saranno carichi a mille. Fa abbastanza strano vedere come quest'inter sia la medesima che abbia vinto un derby contro di noi soffrendo da cani.. C'è da dire che la Rube non ha fatto molto per ammazzare la partita ed ha permesso all'inter di crederci:contro di noi avevano fatto la miseria di 2 tiri in porta,i gobbi li hanno lasciati giocare troppo. Il secondo gol è stato prova di una difesa allo sbando,Buffon ha pure parato il tiro di Guarin ma,come insegnano a scuola calcio,se non trattieni il tiro devi respingerla a lato e non davanti. Se davanti hai poi Milito..ciao. Il tridente nerazzurro non è mai stato pressato,il centrocampo interista ha stravinto il confronto,Vidal (nonostante il gol) e Marchisio hanno reso meno in fase difensiva. La scelleratezza di Lichtcoso ha impedito l'inserimento di Pogba a gara in corso e forse il match non sarebbe finito così. L'inter ha un gran temperamento,ma continuo a non crederla così forte:quando viene attaccata in velocità dietro ballano di brutto,Handanovic un paio di pezze serie le ha comunque messe (come contro di noi del resto). Cerchiamo di migliorare noi,se queste 2 sono le più forti squadre in Italia forse ci conviene sperarci forte in un 3°posto. Il livello della Serie A è crollato di brutto.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (4 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che io ho superato molto più agevolmente 4 anni di Inter che uno di Juventus, pazzesco.



Ma sai cos'è che mi ha (diciamo così) "ucciso"? La juve di capello ci ha rubato 2 campionati, ok. Ho ingoiato il rospo perchè comunque era una squadra forte (anche se quel milan era NETTAMENTE superiore). Dopo calciopoli, ha iniziato a vincere l'inter, in quel periodo credevo di essere morto e che vedere l'inter vincere ogni anno fosse la mia pena. é stato molto difficile, ma nonostante tutto sono riuscito a sopravvivere. Fino a quando dopo anni di oblio, il milan non ha ricostruito una GRANDE squadra e FINALMENTE abbiamo rivinto il campionato. A quel punto, ero SICURO che fosse il nostro turno di vincere scudetti a ripetizione, con l'inter ormai scoppiata e la juve le cui maggiori speranze erano riposte in un nostro scarto ultra bollito (pirlo) e che a vedere i titolari mi veniva da ridere tutte le volte. Per la PRIMA volta in vita mia, ero SICURO che l'anno scorso avremmo vinto lo scudetto. Invece...mi vedo scippare il campionato da chi? BONUCCI E CHIELLINI. E nemmeno in maniere troppo velata tra l'altro. Con la formazione che si ritrova, in QUALUNQUE altro campionato, la juve lotterebbe per non retrocedere. In italia invece addirittura rimane imbattuta per 49 partite!!!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

"Dopo 17 secondi prima mi sono preoccupato che eravamo partiti male, poi quando ho visto il fuorigioco ho pensato alla solita storia: sono stati bravi i giocatori a reagire ad un'ingiustizia di quel tipo". Lo ha detto il presidente dell'Inter, Massimo Moratti, nel programma "Serie A Live" su Premium Calcio. "Stramaccioni non ha bisogno di confronti con Mourinho: è bravo e basta, è sorprendente - ha aggiunto Moratti -. Sapevo che avrebbe schierato il tridente da tre giorni. Ora sono felice perchè da una stagione che sembrava di passaggio, ora si fa interessante, ma aspettiamo a parlare di obiettivi scudetto".

Tuttosport


----------



## saiyansaseru (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè il tempo passa, la gente dimentica. Io non dimentico tutti i campionati farsa degli scudetti dell'inter post calciopoli. Parliamo di goal convalidati con l'intera inter in fuorigioco! Già nel dimenticatoio perchè la juve adesso è campione d'italia? No, mi dispiace, io non tiferò mai per l'inter e non godrò mai per una sua vittoria.



Straquoto. Se da una parte abbiamo tenuto il nostro impolverato ma amato record,dall'altro i "cuginastri" si crederanno il Real Madrid di Puskas fino alla prossima imbarcata. In meno di 2 mesi hanno battuto noi ed i gobbi,hanno materiale per segarsi fino alla Befana.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (4 Novembre 2012)

stramala! Grazie Inter, record imbattibilità di 58 partite in campionato ancora nostro.


----------



## juventino (4 Novembre 2012)

Che vi dicevo io? L'Inter era la squadra peggiore con cui potessimo giocare. Come al solito non abbiamo chiuso la partita, loro ci hanno creduto ed hanno rimontato. Dopo il pareggio hanno dominato e noi siamo totalmente crollati. Se non prendiamo a gennaio una punta decente e l'Inter dovesse continuar così la vedo proprio brutta. Grazie Marmotta per il nostro attacco da Lega Pro!!!

P.S:Almeno mi sono fatto un pò di soldini giocandomi 10 euro sul 2 dell'Inter quotato a 5.00.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh vabbe' ma state litigando per niente.
> 
> Che il campionato lo vinca la juve,l'inter o il napoli mi sembra chiaro.
> Che faremo schifo mi sembra chiaro.
> ...



Costabile ROTLF


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Veramente butteresti soldi nel calcio?




Avessi 4/5 miliardi a disposizione, 50 milioni per il mercato e 50 per il buco. 

Tolti 1/2 miliardi per la bella vita, per una decina/quindicina d'anni dovrebbe andare tutto alla grande.


----------



## Butcher (4 Novembre 2012)

Eiaculo abbondantemente! 
Dispiace solo che sia stata l'Inter a batterli. Ma vabè, importa relativamente ora!
Eiaculo!


----------



## Aphex (4 Novembre 2012)

Bene così.
Vedere questa Juve anche solo accostata a QUEL Milan mi faceva vomitare.
Gli Invincibili siamo solo noi.


----------



## yelle (4 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'entra anche il fatto che negli anni di dominio dell'inter senza avversari, noi non eravamo competitivi mentre lo scorso anno la juve ci ha portato via uno scudetto.


dai, siamo seri, l'anno scorso il campionato siamo stati noi a buttarlo nel cesso.

Detto questo, ho goduto immensamente per la sconfitta della juve, ma navigare su facebook e vedere così tanti milanisti godere per la vittoria dell'inter sinceramente mi fa un po' male al cuore.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Novembre 2012)

Madonna quanto ho goduto!
Il record resta ai VERI INVINCIBILI, quelli che non hanno avuto nessun bisogno di arbitri compiacenti.


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> dai, siamo seri, l'anno scorso il campionato siamo stati noi a buttarlo nel cesso.
> 
> Detto questo, ho goduto immensamente per la sconfitta della juve, ma navigare su facebook e vedere così tanti milanisti godere per la vittoria dell'inter sinceramente mi fa un po' male al cuore.



Indubbiamente, ma non è quello il punto, il punto è che di fatto la juve è stata la nostra avversaria, mentre noi onestamente non eravamo gli avversari di quell'inter.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> GODO



No regaz, leggetevi i commenti dei tifosi gobbi al video 

Vi copio il migliore 



> IL FUORIGIOCO DI 30 CM DI ASAMOAH NON è UN﻿ ERRORE PERCHE NEL DUBBIO NON SI FISCHIA, IL PRIMO GIALLO A LICHT NON CE E NEANCHE IL SECONDO VISTO CHE IL PALLONE ERA USCIT6O, MILITO SIMULA CLAMOROSAMENTE NEL RIGORE E ANDAVA AMMONITO. HANNO VOLUTO FARCI PAGARE GLI ERRORI DI CATANIA STI LADRI...CORROTTI PRESCRITTI


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

Sono abb.za gaio,avverto letizia 

Non vorrei gasarmi troppo,che a Maggio poi ci si sveglia sudati


----------



## juventino (4 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sono abb.za gaio,avverto letizia
> 
> Non vorrei gasarmi troppo,che a Maggio poi ci si sveglia sudati



Se non prendiamo uno decente in avanti e voi continuate ad avere tale costanza sto scudetto lo potete pure vincere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2012)

il record di imbattibilità è finito, quanto mi dispiace


----------



## Brontolo (4 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> GODO



e questo commento al video?

Ma solo io mi aspettavo Barbara D'Urso a fine 1 tempo commossa a﻿ centrocampo per consegnare la statuetta del "Guinness World Records" alla Juve per la ladrata più veloce della storia del calcio???
NapoletanStallion91 12 minuti fa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (4 Novembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> e questo commento al video?
> 
> Ma solo io mi aspettavo Barbara D'Urso a fine 1 tempo commossa a﻿ centrocampo per consegnare la statuetta del "Guinness World Records" alla Juve per la ladrata più veloce della storia del calcio???
> NapoletanStallion91 12 minuti fa



Che sciocchezze.
Semmai Mammuccari.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo uno decente in avanti e voi continuate ad avere tale costanza sto scudetto lo potete pure vincere.



Aldo Raine, con tutti i suoi limiti, sarebbe stato più utile del nano per cui la giuve ha sborsato 12 milioni.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Quello che mi interessa è averli visti perdere. La sconfitta doveva avvenire ancora l'anno scorso, ora godo anche se è stata l'inter. Voglio vedere adesso come si comporterà la Juve. Perdere dopo 49 partite è peggio che perdere spesso secondo me


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aldo Raine, con tutti i suoi limiti, sarebbe stato più utile del nano per cui la giuve ha sborsato 12 milioni.


e perchè l'altro la che non ho capito oggi perchè ha fatto entrare lui e non quagliarella al posto di vucinic è peggio dei vari pazzini gilardino ecc mai visto un attaccante cosi scarso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi interessa è averli visti perdere. La sconfitta doveva avvenire ancora l'anno scorso, ora godo anche se è stata l'inter. Voglio vedere adesso come si comporterà la Juve. Perdere dopo 49 partite è peggio che perdere spesso secondo me



bravissimo..questo perchè non sono abituati, non sanno ancora a cosa siano una sconfitta, peccato che però adesso hanno due partite facili quindi non credo che avranno problemi a dimenticarla


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e perchè l'altro la che non ho capito oggi perchè ha fatto entrare lui e non quagliarella al posto di vucinic è peggio dei vari pazzini gilardino ecc mai visto un attaccante cosi scarso



Non hanno avuto il coraggio di riprendere Aldo Raine, per una questione di immagine, è palese, avrebbero ammesso di aver completamente fallito nella ricerca della punta, ma gli sarebbe tornato utile. _Er Mutanda_ almeno non è costato nulla, e ti dirò, senza essere un fenomeno, almeno ci mette grande impegno, Giovinco a certi livelli non solo è impresentabile fisicamente, ma è stato sopravvalutato dal punto di vista tecnico.


----------



## sheva90 (4 Novembre 2012)

La storia siamo e rimaniamo NOI.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Novembre 2012)

Giovinco è stato un palese ed evidente errore di valutazione di Conte, ci può stare, nessuno è infallibile. Normalmente, dopo avergli dato tutte le opportunità possibili, la panchina sarebbe inevitabile. Invece, e qui potrebbe esserci la causa di futuri disastri, temo che Conte, che ha voluto fortemente Giovinco in prima persona, non voglia ammettere lo sbaglio e continui a schierarlo sperando che possa riprendersi, con il risultato che praticamente davanti la Juve gioca con un uomo in meno. Non vedo altra spiegazione ad insistere su uno che non è da grande squadra, non fa la differenza e segna quando ormai il risultato è in cassaforte.


----------



## tamba84 (4 Novembre 2012)

recor salvo

del resto non mi interessa!


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Madonna quanto ho goduto!
> Il record resta ai VERI INVINCIBILI, quelli che non hanno avuto nessun bisogno di arbitri compiacenti.



quelli x 2 anni non hanno mai avuto rigori a favore: se sei piu' forte vinci comunque


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2012)

Quanto godo ragazzi...altro che Milan di Capello, questi sono un branco di esaltati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> dài, questa è orribile.



la partita non l'avrei mai giocata io...poi mettici il rigore che un altro po' era a centrocampo


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Novembre 2012)

avevo detto che avrei goduto e così è stato!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non mi pare di avere esagerato, ad ogni modo mi scuso. Immagino che sia una dimenticanza, ma il video compare ancora nel quote della mia risposta presente nella replica di Andreas89.



Bé non ti pare di aver esagerato, vieni a postare video su un forum *milanista* per prendere per i fondelli e non ti pare di aver esagerato...

Comunque ho modificato il quote di Andreas89


----------



## de sica (4 Novembre 2012)

La verità è che conte questa sera non ci ha capito una mazza!!


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2012)

Pirlo da pallone d'oro???? ahahahahah


----------



## juventino (4 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aldo Raine, con tutti i suoi limiti, sarebbe stato più utile del nano per cui la giuve ha sborsato 12 milioni.



Sono d'accordo, ma comunque serviva ben altro la davanti. E questo ben altro lo si poteva benissimo prendere con i soldi sborsati per il nano e il fin qui inutile Isla.


----------



## Bawert (4 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> GODO



Guardate a 3.48 la faccia sorridente del gobbo


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pirlo da pallone d'oro???? ahahahahah



Pirlo il pallone d'oro non lo meritava comunque, non certo per ieri sera.


----------



## Butcher (4 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


>



Credo di aver perso ogni contatto con la realtà. Vedo cose impossibili.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


>


Ho appena attraversato lo spazio temporale per tre secondo per ritornare sulla Terra


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


>



L'ignoranza fatta persona


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pirlo da pallone d'oro???? ahahahahah



Pirlo pallone d'oro è una candidatura montata dalla stampa, punto. 
Tutto il mondo calcistico tranne costoro e i gobbi sanno che Pirlo semmai era da papabile pallone d'oro quando si vinse la Champions.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


>



tipico juventino


----------



## bmb (4 Novembre 2012)

Nel frattempo:


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pirlo da pallone d'oro???? ahahahahah



sintomo supremo dell'esaltazioni juventina, se non diedero il pallone d'oro ai vari pirlo, gattuso o seedorf delle champions vinte...


----------



## peppe75 (4 Novembre 2012)

è una squadra in calo nettamente....con Pirlo in fase calante...


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo:




Tu?!?!????????????


----------



## bmb (4 Novembre 2012)




----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2012)

L'Inter ha 3 giocatori lì davanti in grado di risolvere qualsiasi partita. Come già detto, un attacco forte compensa tutte le altre lacune.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

Conte dice di poter ancora battere il record di Capello... perchè non era lui in panchina in queste partite, quindi quando torna, ripartirà da 38 gare senza sconfitte, quelle dello scorso anno


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha 3 giocatori lì davanti in grado di risolvere qualsiasi partita. Come già detto, un attacco forte compensa tutte le altre lacune.



Dopo il Siena dicevi che ci si poteva riprendere,visto l'attacco 

Ciumbia,boss.......ne sai una più del DIAVOLO 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Va da se che se a gennaio prendono un attaccante decente,anche un Llorente.....il campionato ritorna in soffitta


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> quelli x 2 anni non hanno mai avuto rigori a favore: se sei piu' forte vinci comunque



la possibilità che questa Juve battesse quel record era veramente una bestemmia, non era neanche giusto che ci si avvicinasse visto i vergognosi favori di cui usufruisce , quindi giustissimo cosi.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dopo il Siena dicevi che ci si poteva riprendere,visto l'attacco
> 
> Ciumbia,boss.......ne sai una più del DIAVOLO
> 
> ...



Io continuo a pensare che la Juve, per tante ragioni, resti strafavorita. E penso che l'Inter tra un pò, forse, inizierà a pagare l'europa league che porta via tante energie (visto che si gioca di giovedì). Comunque credo che sarà una lotta a due. Il Napoli, boh. Come già detto, mi dà sempre l'idea dell'eterna incompiuta.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che la Juve, per tante ragioni, resti strafavorita. E penso che l'Inter tra un pò, forse, inizierà a pagare l'europa league che porta via tante energie (visto che si gioca di giovedì). Comunque credo che sarà una lotta a due. Il Napoli, boh. Come già detto, mi dà sempre l'idea dell'eterna incompiuta.



Gia,anche perché storicamente sia Milan (a parte il '99) sia l'Inter gli scudetti li vincono da favorite,mai da _underdog
_Solo i gobbacci vincono quando non devono


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha 3 giocatori lì davanti in grado di risolvere qualsiasi partita. Come già detto, un attacco forte compensa tutte le altre lacune.



se ti riferisci a Palacio Milito e Guarin son stra d'accordo con te, a mio avviso anche ieri come nel derby il panzone di Bari Vecchia ha francamente deluso


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

Si ma solitamente il campionato lo vince chi subisce meno gol. A meno che davanti non hai messi-cristina e falcao/ibra.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2012)

Ahahahahahhaha lo sapevo! Volevo scriverlo ieri ma mi è passato di mente 

Praticamente, molti stanno scrivendo che la Juve non ha perso l'imbattibilità perchè Conte è squalificato. Quindi è ancora imbattuto ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaaahahaha


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

Sarò di parte,ma a me il giappo ha fatto bagnare

Magari in difesa farà ***.zate ogni tanto,ma come esterno di cc è un MOTORINO,su e giù 90 minuti e ha sufficienti qualità tecniche per fare male davanti


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahhaha lo sapevo! Volevo scriverlo ieri ma mi è passato di mente
> 
> Praticamente, molti stanno scrivendo che la Juve non ha perso l'imbattibilità perchè Conte è squalificato. Quindi è ancora imbattuto ahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaaahahaha



Riportare e commentare questi deliri non ha neanche molto senso.
Comunque secondo molti da adesso inizierà il crollo psicologico della Juve, personalmente non credo, questa sconfitta sarà un ottimo punto da dove ripartire e per "fixare" errori e lacune viste sino ad ora, ci fa solo bene.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

ahah stanno rosicando a manetta.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Riportare e commentare questi deliri non ha neanche molto senso.
> Comunque secondo molti da adesso inizierà il crollo psicologico della Juve, personalmente non credo, questa sconfitta sarà un ottimo punto da dove ripartire e per "fixare" errori e lacune viste sino ad ora, ci fa solo bene.



Purtroppo temo anch'io


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2012)

Le pagelle di Ziliani

Juventus-Inter 1-3: Strama conducator più forte tutti: anche del cieco di Sorrento | Le pagelle di Paolo Ziliani


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

Cristo,ma come si fa a dire _conducator_?!?!  Ma la storia l'ha studiata sto qui?!?!


----------



## Ale (4 Novembre 2012)

adesso piu che mai l'inter puo' puntare allo scudetto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (4 Novembre 2012)

la cosa estremamente lol è che adesso c'è una frangia di rubentini convinta che un paio di gialli non dati all'inter nel secondo tempo abbiano ampiamente compensato il ladrocinio pro gobbo avvenuto nel primo.
ma un po' di ritegno?


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la cosa estremamente lol è che adesso c'è una frangia di rubentini convinta che un paio di gialli non dati all'inter nel secondo tempo abbiano ampiamente compensato il ladrocinio pro gobbo avvenuto nel primo.
> ma un po' di ritegno?




Ieri i difensori e centrocampisti juventini nel secondo tempo avevano una sorta di blocco psicologico,mi sembrava abb.za evidente

Dispiace,lo dico sinceramente,la cosa peggiore degli arbitri non è quando sbagliano,è quando cercano di COMPENSARE.....quello è atroce....


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ieri i difensori e centrocampisti juventini nel secondo tempo avevano una sorta di blocco psicologico,mi sembrava abb.za evidente
> 
> Dispiace,lo dico sinceramente,la cosa peggiore degli arbitri non è quando sbagliano,è quando cercano di COMPENSARE.....quello è atroce....


questa è una cretinata per giustificare la sconfitta, quale blocco psicologico, anzi il fatto che sono stati favoriti gli può dare solo carica


----------



## juventino (4 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo anch'io



Dipende molto dalle prossime due partite con Nordcoso e Pescara. Sono due squadre decisamente scarsotte e se le vinciamo ritroviamo fiducia e continuità, ma in caso contrario rischiamo di perdere autostima e sicurezza.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Novembre 2012)

ahhhhhhh le belle rosicate di una volta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ahhhhhhh le belle rosicate di una volta



poveraccio


----------



## MilanForever (4 Novembre 2012)

Si va bè, ma avete preso uno che è palesemente pazzo


----------



## Prinz (5 Novembre 2012)

"eh ma la juve non ruba" "eh, ma gli errori fanno parte del calcio, mica favoriscono solo la Juve". A CASA. 58. Gli INVINCIBILI si chiamano Maldini, Baresi, Rijkaard, Donadoni, Van Basten....NOn bastano i Maggiani, i Romagnoli e i Tagliavento per rendere INVINCIBILI. A CASA


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Novembre 2012)

Attaccarsi all'arbitro in una partita come questa è semplicemente vergognoso... Tagliavento ha arbitrato palesemente pro-juve


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ahhhhhhh le belle rosicate di una volta


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2012)

Non so perchè ma godo... odio l'inter piu di qualsiasi cosa.. ma gli sta bene alla juve... erano troppo gasati ..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ahhhhhhh le belle rosicate di una volta



da notare lo sguardo da psicopatico


----------

